# How much would you pay for a feeder pig



## jk47 (Jan 28, 2014)

My normal breeder had I bad breeding session and had a lot less pigs then normal and There is already a line for the one they do have so I have to look else where and I found someone selling pigs for $250
A pig and they say there good quality last year I only paid  $130  but I saw them and they do look pretty good 
And being impatient I bought a couple of them because I wanted them NOW so did I over pay and what would you be willing to spend on a feeder for market


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 29, 2014)

Depends on the supply and demand in the year!

I usually ended up paying about $80-$100 each for my pigs when I got them.
But they weren't "top of the line" kind of hogs either.
They don't have to be spectacular. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Plus I heard they were quite tasty.

I've seen pigs for for over $300 as well, and they're just the feeder hogs.
Crazy right?

But like I said, I suppose it depends on the area.
And the quality of the breeding and stuff like that.


----------



## D1 (Jan 29, 2014)

jk47 said:


> My normal breeder had I bad breeding session and had a lot less pigs then normal and There is already a line for the one they do have so I have to look else where and I found someone selling pigs for $250
> A pig and they say there good quality last year I only paid  $130  but I saw them and they do look pretty good
> And being impatient I bought a couple of them because I wanted them NOW so did I over pay and what would you be willing to spend on a feeder for market


What are you calling a feeder pig???? around here a feeder is around 30-50 pounds from 8-13 weeks and go from $40-$60 each....


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 29, 2014)

We charge $1.25 per lb. So, depending on how much they weighed would depend on how much they cost! We class 40- 200lbs feeders.15-40 weiners, and 200-300 finished, depending on the breed of the pigs, they all have different finishing times and weights!


----------



## jk47 (Jan 29, 2014)

D1 said:


> What are you calling a feeder pig???? around here a feeder is around 30-50 pounds from 8-13 weeks and go from $40-$60 each....



The feeders are around 80pounds and they are fair pigs


----------

